
Show HN: Eliminate errors that plague your IT projects - knightspear
http://www.knightspear.com
======
osivertsson
Page takes forever to load (on mobile), and has way to many moving elements
distracting me once it does load.

The top part of the page does not display correctly with Chrome on Android
(portrait mode, FullHD). Text and buttons on top of other text.

Maybe it is a good product, but first impressions matter.

